# Looking for Gaming Near Knoxville



## Bayushi Seikuro (Mar 15, 2007)

As it stands, there's been some disintergration in the gaming group I was in.

As it stands, I have myself and probably three others, looking to game in/near Knoxville.

However, the conundrum becomes.. we're looking for more gamers AND a convienent space - two are in Oak Ridge and myself and another are in Maryville.

I'm willing to run games for anyone willing to host.  Yes, it does make me feel a tad like I'm trading my relative skills for a gaming location, but also for new friends. 

I have, and can run, any of:  3.5 D&D and the d20 stuff, old d10 Seventh Sea and Legend of the Five Rings, GURPS, and I'm even looking at Mutants and Masterminds.  Open to new games as well.

Hope to hear from any interested.


----------



## exile (Mar 23, 2007)

If only you were a bit farther north (i'll be moving back to Somerset, KY form Toledo, OH) we could be great gaming friends. I am buying a new house which will serve as an admirable gaming location, and you totally run/play all of teh games I like. Ah well.


----------



## Micar Sin (Mar 24, 2007)

Well 3 people might make things a bit crowded, but mt current group is a bunch of IT pros that meets friday evenings... theoretically I might be up for a second game at some point where I don't have to gm 

Send me a PM and we'll discuss it if you like


----------



## Bayushi Seikuro (Mar 26, 2007)

Tried to drop you a PM, Micar, but.. it was being uncooperative.

I'm for sure looking for a game in the area; not sure on the actual numbers of others I may bring to the table, as it were.

Me, and worst case scenario, one more.  But odds are good now, just me.


----------



## Melhaic (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you still looking for a game? I'm trying to reload, since I've lost most of my group to moving... We're in the east Knoxville area, but are pretty flexible about scheduling. Drop me a line.


----------



## Bayushi Seikuro (Apr 2, 2008)

Always looking to tweek my gaming situation.  My group is sadly limited in numbers, so any additions can be good.

drop me an email sometime.  bayushi_seikuro at yahoo dot com


----------

